# Oh.....my.........lord.............



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Woman denied emotional support peacock on United flight


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

_"Further, as of March, Delta will not allow exotic emotional support animals including ferrets, insects, spiders, goats or animals with tusks or hooves to fly."_

Savages.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Hahaha! What a joke


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't understand this. What emotional support is required from this animal? I can't imagine a situation like this would help anyone's emotional state.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2018)

Peacocks are very smart.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Player99 said:


> Peacocks are very smart.


Smarter than spiders?


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Another goat out of a job. For shame.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Emotional support peacock. Emotional support peacock. 

Emotional. Support. Peacock.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Life sometimes imitates a Monty Python sketch, with colour commentary from Dr. Demento, brought to you by the good folks at The Bates Motel.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I just asked my best friend to kill me next time he sees me, and attached that link


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

My son is petrified of birds. Peacocks are at the top of the scare chain. Bad incident at the Toronto Zoo when he was young.

He wouldn't have got on that plane. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Mooh said:


> Life sometimes imitates a Monty Python sketch, with colour commentary from Dr. Demento, brought to you by the good folks at The Bates Motel.


Lord love a duck! And a peacock.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Player99 said:


> Peacocks are very smart.


Then she should just tell it where she is going and to meet her when the plane lands .


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2018)

Bubb said:


> Then she should just tell it where she is going and to meet her when the plane lands .


But not loyal.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

How on earth could a peacock be an "emotional support animal". #1, contrary to what Richard said, they are about as smart as chickens. When we lived in Victoria, they had many peacocks in Beacon Hill park, wandering around untethered, and those things are not particularly swift., in any sense of the word. Your average pigeon is smarter. Not prone to attachment, either; especially the males. One never saw them near any other peacocks or peahens.

Is there such a thing as an animal placebo effect? I suppose so, now. Most emotional support animals will be something that has some rudimentary empathy for the owner. A peacock may as well be a pillow with a face painted on it. Besides, those thngs are huge, and can't be restrained without endangering them. Not the sort of animal that one can pet, murmur "ssshhhh, sssshhhh" to and have it calm down. May as well try to bring a llama on as "comfort animal".

Should we assume this story is simply a ruse, that will be revealed as such in a few days?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2018)

mhammer said:


> Should we assume this story is simply a ruse, that will be revealed as such in a few days?


After searching it, it was discovered to actually be a mule? lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2018)

I never though these type of birds where very smart either until I watched this documentary:










It is really amazing doc. It can be seen here: My Life as a Turkey


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Player99 said:


> But not loyal.


Doesn't sound very supportive to me .


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

butterknucket said:


>


Oh yeah. That will work out just peachy keen on a flight. Right alongside colicky babies, boisterous drunks, and someone with Tourette's and a megaphone.

We always thought that the only word peacocks could say was "Noooowwwwwwww!".

I will say that turkeys ARE capable of bringing comfort. Most folks I know feel an urge to nap after eating some.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

butterknucket said:


>


All I can think of saying is "Aflac".


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

leftysg said:


> All I can think of saying is "Aflac".



All I can think of is ah for f**k sakes...................


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

This has gone too far. This started with people having special privileges for assistance dogs, which I totally understand if you have a physical disability. The problem is people started buying vests on ebay and amazon so they can weasel their way into taking their dogs with them as to not leave them in a hot car. I knew it would escalate into something much less than this!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

yea, it’s stupid but so what? she didn’t get on the plane and life went on,,.., you guys have any idea what you’ll be upset about tomorrow?


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> yea, it’s stupid but so what? she didn’t get on the plane and life went on,,.., you guys have any idea what you’ll be upset about tomorrow?


No - can you suggest something?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> No - can you suggest something?


I cannot, would seem forced, it has to come naturally


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2018)

LanceT said:


> No - can you suggest something?


Maybe what some people are rumored to do with gerbils...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Not condoning or condemning, but if someone gets the same emotional requirements from a peacock as I get from my dog, whom am I to argue? Taking that animal on a plane is another story entirely. If it makes you happy to hug a shoe, it's none of my business. Linus has a blanket....


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

vadsy said:


> yea, it’s stupid but so what? she didn’t get on the plane and life went on,,.., you guys have any idea what you’ll be upset about tomorrow?


Upset? Dude, this shit is hilarious.

Emotional support peacock. I love it!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Emotional support peacock. ESP. Co-incidence?










I used to drink for emotional support.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2018)

I need my ..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think the peacock is "celebrity" owned. And magically now everyone knows her name and his IG page.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jdto said:


> Upset? Dude, this shit is hilarious.
> 
> Emotional support peacock. I love it!


I'm with you,,. I'm happy for that peacock to have such a caring owner, if it reciprocates then they were meant to be together.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I cannot, would seem forced, it has to come naturally


A little nudge. No one needs to know, I'll keep it quiet.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> A little nudge. No one needs to know, I'll keep it quiet.


I’ll see what I can do and keep it on the DL


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> Not condoning or condemning, but if someone gets the same emotional requirements from a peacock as I get from my dog, whom am I to argue? Taking that animal on a plane is another story entirely. If it makes you happy to hug a shoe, it's none of my business. Linus has a blanket....


In some respects, I agree. Indeed, there are hundreds of professional athletes and performers who have special objects or rituals they engage in to calm themselves. But how in heaven's name does a person *get* a peacock, let alone use it for "emotional support"? It's not like one walks into the pet store in a big mall and asks what they have in the way of huge birds. It's also not the case that there is any sort of society that provides selected support animals or offers guidance on selecting one, but _specializes_ in exotic unwieldy things ("We have this wonderful 3-toed sloth").

My sense is that, assuming the story itself is true, the individual in question was likely trying some sort of scam, and was smuggling the peacock or otherwise trying to ship it on the cheap, by exploiting what they thought, or were told, were policies that provided such cracks. The likelihood that a peacock could provide "emotional support" is pretty damn low.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

hey guys! have we complained about the kids eating Tide Pods yet? I know its pretty played out everywhere else but that makes it perfect here....


@LanceT subtle, yea?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't think we have to complain about it. The taste is likely punishment enough.
The irony is that, in the wake of some serious mishaps involving young children, detergent podmakers agreed to coat them with bitter substances to discourage young children from consuming what looks like candy. Leave it up to dumb teenagers to take severely bitter tastes as a challenge. The current craze of consuming Tide pods is really just the detergent equivalent of daring someone to drink ghost-pepper sauce.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

mhammer said:


> In some respects, I agree. Indeed, there are hundreds of professional athletes and performers who have special objects or rituals they engage in to calm themselves. But how in heaven's name does a person *get* a peacock, let alone use it for "emotional support"? It's not like one walks into the pet store in a big mall and asks what they have in the way of huge birds. It's also not the case that there is any sort of society that provides selected support animals or offers guidance on selecting one, but _specializes_ in exotic unwieldy things ("We have this wonderful 3-toed sloth").
> 
> My sense is that, assuming the story itself is true, the individual in question was likely trying some sort of scam, and was smuggling the peacock or otherwise trying to ship it on the cheap, by exploiting what they thought, or were told, were policies that provided such cracks. The likelihood that a peacock could provide "emotional support" is pretty damn low.


It's not a scam to smuggle the peacock, it is this is a person's pet. She has an instagram account for it and everything. The peacock's name is Dexter. She's an artist named Ventiko.

A peacock is driving across America after being refused boarding in New Jersey

Dexter The Peacock (@dexterthepeacock) • Instagram photos and videos

VENTIKO


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

vadsy said:


> hey guys! have we complained about the kids eating Tide Pods yet? I know its pretty played out everywhere else but that makes it perfect here....
> 
> 
> @LanceT subtle, yea?


If we make a thread about it at the Acoustic Guitar Forum, we can almost guarantee someone will repost it here...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

jdto said:


> It's not a scam to smuggle the peacock, it is this is a person's pet. She has an instagram account for it and everything. The peacock's name is Dexter. She's an artist named Ventiko.
> 
> A peacock is driving across America after being refused boarding in New Jersey
> 
> ...


Oh, well then I stand corrected. ALL RULES MUST YIELD FOR ART!!

If there's one thing I always place my faith in, it's "artistes" who elect to go by one name. They are generally *the* most in touch with reality among us.

Now that I think of it, is there not one single-name artist in Ontario who would like to run for leadership of the Ontario PCs? You know, a really good dose of "common sense".


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

mhammer said:


> Oh, well then I stand corrected. ALL RULES MUST YIELD FOR ART!!
> 
> If there's one thing I always place my faith in, it's "artistes" who elect to go by one name. They are generally *the* most in touch with reality among us.
> 
> Now that I think of it, is there not one single-name artist in Ontario who would like to run for leadership of the Ontario PCs? You know, a really good dose of "common sense".


Why not run as Mhammer?

Then you could make speeches from the podium with your emotional support emu.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

mhammer said:


> In some respects, I agree. Indeed, there are hundreds of professional athletes and performers who have special objects or rituals they engage in to calm themselves. But how in heaven's name does a person *get* a peacock, let alone use it for "emotional support"? It's not like one walks into the pet store in a big mall and asks what they have in the way of huge birds. It's also not the case that there is any sort of society that provides selected support animals or offers guidance on selecting one, but _specializes_ in exotic unwieldy things ("We have this wonderful 3-toed sloth").
> 
> My sense is that, assuming the story itself is true, the individual in question was likely trying some sort of scam, and was smuggling the peacock or otherwise trying to ship it on the cheap, by exploiting what they thought, or were told, were policies that provided such cracks. The likelihood that a peacock could provide "emotional support" is pretty damn low.


Or felt that they were in dire need of attention. If so, they got it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

jdto said:


> Then you could make speeches from the podium with your emotional support emu.


...and my emu's emotional support hedgehog.

Years ago at McMaster, I was working in a neuroendocrinology lab. One of the more common aspects of such work is using radioactive labelling as a part of measuring hormones. One creates antibodies to the hormone in question, and labels them radioactively. When you spin down the blood sample in the centrifuge the amount of the hormone in the sample is indexed by how much of the labelled antibody is present, attached to the hormone. More hormone translates into more radioactivity. In any event, the process of creating antibodies to hormones generally involves taking blood from one species and injecting it into a different one, which will register the blood component as "foreign". For that reason, labs engaged in the sort of research using such techniques will keep animals from a few species on hand, for the explicit purpose of producing antibodies.

One day, we're asked to go downstairs to the room in the biology building to get some blood. The room we are sent to seems innocuous enough, but when we open the door, it's a fluorescent-lit room roughly like a mid-sized seminar room, except it is empty with a thick layer of straw covering the entire floor. And over in one corner are a goat and a large rabbit, comfortably resting beside each other. They are untethered, and free to move about. There is nothing particularly special about the corner they are in; the food is elsewhere in the room. They just like being around each other. I'm not sure who was whose "emotional support animal".


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

mhammer said:


> ...and my emu's emotional support hedgehog.
> 
> Years ago at McMaster, I was working in a neuroendocrinology lab. One of the more common aspects of such work is using radioactive labelling as a part of measuring hormones. One creates antibodies to the hormone in question, and labels them radioactively. When you spin down the blood sample in the centrifuge the amount of the hormone in the sample is indexed by how much of the labelled antibody is present, attached to the hormone. More hormone translates into more radioactivity. In any event, the process of creating antibodies to hormones generally involves taking blood from one species and injecting it into a different one, which will register the blood component as "foreign". For that reason, labs engaged in the sort of research using such techniques will keep animals from a few species on hand, for the explicit purpose of producing antibodies.
> 
> One day, we're asked to go downstairs to the room in the biology building to get some blood. The room we are sent to seems innocuous enough, but when we open the door, it's a fluorescent-lit room roughly like a mid-sized seminar room, except it is empty with a thick layer of straw covering the entire floor. And over in one corner are a goat and a large rabbit, comfortably resting beside each other. They are untethered, and free to move about. There is nothing particularly special about the corner they are in; the food is elsewhere in the room. They just like being around each other. I'm not sure who was whose "emotional support animal".


Inter-species love is a rare and beautiful thing...

Or maybe not that rare, if some of the dank recesses of the internet are to be believed.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

If the person cared about their support animal they'd be more concerned about how it responds to flight. Either of my dogs would panic beyond belief and I'd hate taking them.

Of course if the peacock was labelled as a "personal secondary emergency flying device" then I'd have been all for it......................................................... Can peacocks fly?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2018)

Peacocks are your friend.


----------



## Zifnab (Dec 1, 2017)

I would like to take my 70 gallon fish tank on a flight with my support fish. They calm me. Of course many people would be inconvenienced, but as long as I have my support animals with me then who cares. MY feelings are all that matters.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Zifnab said:


> MY feelings are all that matters.


finally! exactly.


----------



## Zifnab (Dec 1, 2017)

vadsy said:


> finally! exactly.


At long last some one who understands the struggle that is all too real. Unfortunately in today's world of global warming and carbon taxing, there are many more snowflakes, which seems to argue against reason. We can't have the snowflakes melting or the world could heat up in such a rapid pace that people would get delirious and make bieber the king of the world and we don't want that do we? Or do we? I'm not sure any more.....it feels much hotter in here...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Can peacocks fly?


Sort of. The same way turkeys can fly. They can make it up to the trees, bu they're not going to fly more than maybe 10 yards at a shot. 

We're all pretty much used to seeing peacocks on the ground. When you see them in a tree they look like fricking dragons. They look IMMENSE and terrifying up there, largely because we're accustomed to seeing only smaller things up in the branches.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Zifnab said:


> At long last some one who understands the struggle that is all too real. Unfortunately in today's world of global warming and carbon taxing, there are many more snowflakes, which seems to argue against reason. We can't have the snowflakes melting or the world could heat up in such a rapid pace that people would get delirious and make bieber the king of the world and we don't want that do we? Or do we? I'm not sure any more.....it feels much hotter in here...


lots of snowflakes here, surprising amount actually, and it is heating up so they must be melty


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Sort of. The same way turkeys can fly. They can make it up to the trees, bu they're not going to fly more than maybe 10 yards at a shot.
> 
> We're all pretty much used to seeing peacocks on the ground. When you see them in a tree they look like fricking dragons. They look IMMENSE and terrifying up there, largely because we're accustomed to seeing only smaller things up in the branches.


Actually, turkeys can fly great distances, despite what WRKP wants us to believe.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Actually, turkeys can fly great distances, despite what WRKP wants us to believe.


I would like someones avatar to be Herb Tarlek by the end of the day.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

mhammer said:


> When you see them in a tree they look like fricking dragons. They look IMMENSE and terrifying up there, largely because we're accustomed to seeing only smaller things up in the branches.


Better'n seeing someone's emotional support cougar up in a tree getting ready to jump on your ass.....


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Zifnab said:


> MY feelings are all that matters.


If that were true we'd still be smoking on flights. I would argue that an addicted smoker needs a lot more "calming" than a peacock owner on a long flight.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Sort of. The same way turkeys can fly. They can make it up to the trees, bu they're not going to fly more than maybe 10 yards at a shot.
> 
> We're all pretty much used to seeing peacocks on the ground. When you see them in a tree they look like fricking dragons. They look IMMENSE and terrifying up there, largely because we're accustomed to seeing only smaller things up in the branches.


Hmmm............ So I have this fear of my plane crashing. Taking a bird along just in case seems like a great idea. If not a peacock then perhaps something useful like an albatross or frigate bird. That would keep me calmer.

Unless Zifnab is on the same flight and my bird wants to eat his fish .................................................................


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> If that were true we'd still be smoking on flights. I would argue that an addicted smoker needs a lot more "calming" than a peacock owner on a long flight.


can the peacock smoke too?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

vadsy said:


> can the peacock smoke too?


A smoking peacock? What would it smoke? Would it be a peacock-smoker?


----------



## Zifnab (Dec 1, 2017)

vadsy said:


> can the peacock smoke too?


No, the peacock rolls the joints. He never smokes his own product. It's not good for business.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Zifnab said:


> No, the peacock rolls the joints. He never smokes his own product. It's not good for business.


seems like the peacock has its shit together, maybe it should be allowed on the plane


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

vadsy said:


> seems like the peacock has its shit together, maybe it should be allowed on the plane


Probably smokes less joints than its owner.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Mmmmmmm. Smoked peacock. I'm pretty sure I saw that on the Food Network somewhere.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm gambling that the owner is an academic.

Stupidity of a high order like that requires at least a Masters./


----------



## Zifnab (Dec 1, 2017)

vadsy said:


> seems like the peacock has its shit together, maybe it should be allowed on the plane


Well peacocks certainly are business savvy. It's how they can afford designer threads.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

SG-Rocker said:


> I'm gambling that the owner is an academic.
> 
> Stupidity of a high order like that requires at least a Masters./


She’s an artist 
VENTIKO


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

jdto said:


> She’s an artist
> VENTIKO



Correction.... Artiste

Edit....


I frickin knew it.... this level of special could not be naturally occurring, it had to be germinated from higher lernings.

*
Ventiko

*
Born in Pittsburgh, PA, raised in Indianapolis, IN currently located in Brooklyn, NY.

*Education
*
2005-2007 Apprentice, Assistant to Photographer Tony Clevenger, Quarter

Moon Photography, Indianapolis, IN

*2001-04, 06 Attended John Herron School of Art, Indianapolis, IN


1996-98 Attended Purdue University West Lafayette, IN*


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

AlBDarned said:


> Better'n seeing someone's emotional support cougar up in a tree getting ready to jump on your ass.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

SG-Rocker said:


> Correction.... Artiste
> 
> Edit....
> 
> ...


Are you saying a post-secondary education makes one stupid? I bet we have some very well-educated members who would dispute that hypothesis.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

SG-Rocker said:


> Correction.... Artiste
> 
> Edit....
> 
> ...


What the hell is your grudge against education? Does not your very life depend on those who have it?
If you want to come down on those who are so deep into "art" that they've lost sight of normalcy, I'm with you there. If you want to question what passes for depth and intellectual accomplishment in some programs at some schools, I'm likely with you there, too. But there is a streak of anti-intellectualism in some of your posts that I suspect many here have to bite their tongues about.

As for the "artiste" in question, she has a good eye for visual composition. I seriously question her perspective and judgment about a number of other things, and wonder what sort of psychological issues would find solace in a fricking _peacock_ (and just exactly how someone gets to own one in _Brooklyn_, of all places), but it seems like what she learned in school about how to assemble things for the eye is solid enough.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I hold no disdain for those among us who possess a post secondary education. I also have attended post secondary studies.
However, I can't help but notice that eccentric (read crazy or otherwise 'touched') persons tend to sit on the academic side of the spectrum.
I have met many professional students who hide behind post nominals and frequently get over their skis in conversation in an attempt to sound intelligent.
Additionally I find education tends to be overplayed in terms of implied wisdom.
Education simply implies the ability to memorize and regurgitate information, it's the absorption, retention, comprehension and experience in its application that represents wisdom.

Wisdom is powerful stuff and is what we should recognize as having value and commanding respect, not some piece of paper which can be bought and paid for.

Given the intellectual makeup of the artiste in question, this was no doubt a publicity stunt thinly veiled as an avant-garde a(r/u)tistic expression.

Realistically what this achieved was the ridicule and delegitimatization of those who have genuine anxiety disorders and other forms of mental illness whom rely on therapy animals for coping and support.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> I hold no disdain for those among us who possess a post secondary education. I also have attended post secondary studies.
> However, I can't help but notice that eccentric (read crazy or otherwise 'touched') persons tend to sit on the academic side of the spectrum.
> I have met many professional students who hide behind post nominals and frequently get over their skis in conversation in an attempt to sound intelligent.
> Additionally I find education tends to be overplayed in terms of implied wisdom.
> Education simply implies the ability to memorize and regurgitate information, it's the absorption, retention, comprehension and experience in its application that represents wisdom.


you just described a good chunk of the folks on here and 98% of the political forum regulars


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

SG-Rocker said:


> I hold no disdain for those among us who possess a post secondary education. I also have attended post secondary studies.
> However, I can't help but notice that eccentric (read crazy or otherwise 'touched') persons tend to sit on the academic side of the spectrum.
> I have met many professional students who hide behind post nominals and frequently get over their skis in conversation in an attempt to sound intelligent.
> Additionally I find education tends to be overplayed in terms of implied wisdom.
> ...


A very decent reply. Thanks for setting the record straight.

As someone who actually studied wisdom in graduate school (and yes, it IS a topic of scientific research), one of the things we see is that, while wisdom certainly requires some basic level of intelligence, intelligence is not automatically wisdom, and wisdom has a way of going well beyond mere intelligence***. Wisdom is also not an automatic perk of age. Those with the appropriate personality characteristics acquire more with age, but young people can possess degrees of wisdom too, and some folks never get there no matter how long they live or go to school. 

As someone who taught university for about 15 years, I will say that the motives for pursuing higher education, or for picking a given path in education, vary widely. Some folks are in it for the right reasons, and others not. Some view it as consisting of memorization and regurgitation, culminating in a credential. Others view it as time dedicated to intellectual growth, understanding, and making progress in a discipline. Some of those who teach view it as boosting fertile minds to leverage their chosen discipline and move it and society further ahead, but sadly some view it as a job that gets in the way of what they'd rather be doing, or simply as "gatekeepers" who only permit some to pass.

I agree fully that the very real needs of some people can be diminished and delegitimized in the eyes of many by foolishness such as this young woman engaged in. What can I say....artists. This is why one of my all-time heroes is American composer Charles Ives. The guy presaged almost everything in 20th century music, with the exception of electronics, well before the first world war. But, raised to be practical, he knew he couldn't support his wife and five kids being an "artiste". So he co-founded Mutual of New York Insurance, and composed on the side, after he got home from work. Now THAT'S a guy who understands the proper balance between art and normal life.

***_Intelligence tests were initially developed fora few purposes. In the U.S. the Army Beta was developed for the purposes of separating recruits and draftees into the cannon-fodder and officer-material piles ( Army Beta - Wikipedia ). In France, the Binet-Simon test was developed to identify which children would not likely benefit from attending the public schooling system, and which were good enough for rock and roll. These two formed the basis of most modern IQ tests, though neither were developed to identify much that was relevant past high school (i.e., wisdom was nowhere to be found), or indeed to identify much beyond smart-enough-to-hold-down-a-job (i.e., not tuned to identify brilliance). Starting in the late 1970's, intelligence theorists and those studying adulthood noted that there was much about intelligence measures that simply left out what adults were better at than youth: specifically big picture thinking, relativistic and dialectical reasoning, and what we would call wisdom._


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

mhammer said:


> In some respects, I agree. Indeed, there are hundreds of professional athletes and performers who have special objects or rituals they engage in to calm themselves. But how in heaven's name does a person *get* a peacock, let alone use it for "emotional support"? It's not like one walks into the pet store in a big mall and asks what they have in the way of huge birds. It's also not the case that there is any sort of society that provides selected support animals or offers guidance on selecting one, but _specializes_ in exotic unwieldy things ("We have this wonderful 3-toed sloth").
> 
> My sense is that, assuming the story itself is true, the individual in question was likely trying some sort of scam, and was smuggling the peacock or otherwise trying to ship it on the cheap, by exploiting what they thought, or were told, were policies that provided such cracks. The likelihood that a peacock could provide "emotional support" is pretty damn low.



Maybe she was born on a farm?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

mhammer said:


> In some respects, I agree. Indeed, there are hundreds of professional athletes and performers who have special objects or rituals they engage in to calm themselves. But how in heaven's name does a person *get* a peacock, let alone use it for "emotional support"? It's not like one walks into the pet store in a big mall and asks what they have in the way of huge birds. It's also not the case that there is any sort of society that provides selected support animals or offers guidance on selecting one, but _specializes_ in exotic unwieldy things ("We have this wonderful 3-toed sloth").
> 
> My sense is that, assuming the story itself is true, the individual in question was likely trying some sort of scam, and was smuggling the peacock or otherwise trying to ship it on the cheap, by exploiting what they thought, or were told, were policies that provided such cracks. The likelihood that a peacock could provide "emotional support" is pretty damn low.



Maybe she was born on a farm?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't have a problem with people resorting to stroking an animal to lower their degree of anxiety. But why not a chicken or piglet or anything one can hold on one's lap? How do you even get close to a peacock? It may as well be an emotional support octopus. Having visited Brooklyn, and seen what can pass for an apartment priced for "starving artists" (think Kimmy Schmidt-sized), I have no idea how anyone could own a peacock there without being charged with cruelty to animals.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I would like someones avatar to be Herb Tarlek by the end of the day.


You'll have to settle for a song:


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> You'll have to settle for a song:


good call on the tune but I think @butterknucket had his avatar switched for the day yesterday, all worked out


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Hamster flushed down toilet after college student's pet denied flight


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Hamster flushed down toilet after college student's pet denied flight


Airlines should just sedate the passengers and wake them up when they get where they’re going be a lot less trouble and half those assclowns probably don’t need to be going anywhere anyway.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

knight_yyz said:


> Maybe she was born on a farm?


Not so much born on a farm, but Mom used to accuse me of being born in a barn. I always thought that was kind of strange because she should have a lot more recollection of that moment than I would. She also had more control over the venue.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2018)

mhammer said:


> Leave it up to dumb teenagers to take severely bitter tastes as a challenge.


----------

